# Json von Html request einlesen



## javarian (19. Aug 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mittel einer Html Anfrage ein Json Objekt erhalten.
Es handelt sich hierbei um die verwendung der Google Maps API.


```
URL url = new URL("https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/directions/json?origin=Toronto&destination=Montreal&key=API");
       BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
      
       //Create a String out of the received Html object
       StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
       String line = null;
       while ((line = in.readLine()) != null) {
        
           sb.append(line);
       }

      
       String received = sb.toString();
       JSONParser parser = new JSONParser();
        Object obj = parser.parse(received);
        JSONObject jb = (JSONObject) obj;
```

Irgendwie gelangt aber nicht das komplette Json Objekt in mein sb/received. nur ein Teil..Liegt es an der Groesse eines Datenypes?

Kennt ihr bessere wegen um ein Json ueber Html einzulesen
?

Viele Gruesse


----------

